# Plant id - A. Crispus Red?



## sauk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi

Could you please help me and say if this really could be an Aponogeton crispus red?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Cryptocoryne_. Probably _C. becketii_ just starting to convert to submersed growth.


----------



## sauk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Cavan Allen said:


> _Cryptocoryne_. Probably _C. becketii_ just starting to convert to submersed growth.


Thanks for the reply! As I suspected. Are you 100% sure?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

As sure as I can be for now. You'd really have to have an inflorescence for that.


----------

